# Mosquito Walleye



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Getting reports that walleye at Mosquito have moved out to 12 foot of water. Had some success wading west side of lake South end last week but it seems like bite has died down. I still hope fish will move back into the 4-6 foot depths at night but time will tell. My big concern is that all of the fish have ranged from 18-25 inches...no fish in 14-16 range??? Could there have been a year where the walleye stocked was bad and did not take??


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

I was there yesterday and the number of Cormorants were unbelievable. I seen flocks of them in the hundreds and a lot of the trees were filled with them. I hope they are not eating the walleye fry.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone catching them out in the 12 foot of water?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I watched the bass way in sat some nice fish, times I,ve fished we see billions of bait fish. why chase a lure .but I agree very few small eyes like the old days.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

The 12 foot of water report came from the Marina baitshop...Joe told me that 2 Amish gentleman had pulled several limits of walleye from 12 feet. I see know reason not to believe that to be true nor do I anticipate those individuals posting that information on this site.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

iceman said:


> The 12 foot of water report came from the Marina baitshop...Joe told me that 2 Amish gentleman had pulled several limits of walleye from 12 feet. I see know reason not to believe that to be true nor do I anticipate those individuals posting that information on this site.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Got these in 2 hours yesterday with my dad. Shallow water.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

litman24 said:


> Got these in 2 hours yesterday with my dad. Shallow water.


12 ft and less.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

litman24 said:


> 12 ft and less.


Were you jigging?


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Great catch and great news since I mainly wade that's very encouraging. Unfortunately, can't seem to catch one in the daylight like those look like they were caught wading. Catching bass before 8pm but seems like the walleye wade bite just gets later and later at Mosquito...so even if some fish have moved out some will still come back into the shallows to feed.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

iceman said:


> Great catch and great news since I mainly wade that's very encouraging. Unfortunately, can't seem to catch one in the daylight like those look like they were caught wading. Catching bass before 8pm but seems like the walleye wade bite just gets later and later at Mosquito...so even if some fish have moved out some will still come back into the shallows to feed.


Jig with minnows to start. After minnows ran out jig and crawler worked. Then went to jerk bait and got some.


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

I ca


iceman said:


> Getting reports that walleye at Mosquito have moved out to 12 foot of water. Had some success wading west side of lake South end last week but it seems like bite has died down. I still hope fish will move back into the 4-6 foot depths at night but time will tell. My big concern is that all of the fish have ranged from 18-25 inches...no fish in 14-16 range??? Could there have been a year where the walleye stocked was bad and did not take??[/QUOTE I caught two weeks ago that was 15 in in there trolling in the evening


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

I caint one 15 in two weeks ago trolling


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

picked up 3 walleye and 3 crappie wading state park area last night...also caught a nice bass that I added to pond in our development. Wind was very calm... and I did not anticipate much of a bite not because it was calm but just wasn't feeling confident based on last trip there...(calm or south wind component seems to work better than the north wind in and around the bays on south end...I like a north wind for 305 on east side but not west side. Between 8:30-9:30 had pretty decent action using jig and minnow. The park was jumping last night with boaters and people just out enjoying the evening. Fished until just about 10:00 pm it was such a beautiful night could have stayed in water much longer but AM work gets in the way


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Need a parking lot attendant, boats line up to put in on Monday.. carry on.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Shakedown trip on Mosquito yesterday. Fished from noon until dusk. I got the same report from the Marina bait shop to target the 12' range. Started out pulling harness tipped with minnow behind bouncers, tried every color I could. Tried crawlers. And pulling cranks. Nothing! Moved in shallower and out deeper. Nada! Tried lindy rigging next. Caught a few crappie in 20 FOW on the lindy rig. No walleye. Jigged for a while as well. Nada! Only saw one other boat land a few fish. Great weather for boating. NOT very good for fishing! At least in my boat! Water was 53.5 degrees at noon and was up to 56 by sundown with the warm air temps.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

jetdrivr said:


> Shakedown trip on Mosquito yesterday. Fished from noon until dusk. I got the same report from the Marina bait shop to target the 12' range. Started out pulling harness tipped with minnow behind bouncers, tried every color I could. Tried crawlers. And pulling cranks. Nothing! Moved in shallower and out deeper. Nada! Tried lindy rigging next. Caught a few crappie in 20 FOW on the lindy rig. No walleye. Jigged for a while as well. Nada! Only saw one other boat land a few fish. Great weather for boating. NOT very good for fishing! At least in my boat! Water was 53.5 degrees at noon and was up to 56 by sundown with the warm air temps.


Yesterday was an off day for whatever reason.......


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Same I was out on boat on south end from 7 till 11. Couple crappie here and there but was after eyes with no luck. I get skunked at mosquito more than anywhere. I didn’t catch one keeper walleye outta there last year and I put in countless hours on that lake and every presentation you can think of. I had pretty much given up on it but I see the reports of hot bite and always end up making the hour trip. Don’t get me wrong, i catch other species of fish. I just cannot get some walleye on the boat. Lol skunked and stumped is about the only way I know how to put it when it comes to mosquito


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

That lake definitely has my number. Yet...I keep going back! I come up short out there on walleye way more than successful. Maybe that is why I keep going back. I won't back down from a challenge!

Funny part about the whole thing is that my buddy that just retired from the Sheriff's Dept., asked me to take him fishing. He wants to get into it again after a 30 year hiatus. I was really hoping we would slay them so that he would get the bug again. As I said, we spent the whole day searching and trying different things. I could tell by the end of the day...he had seen enough and just wanted off the water. We roll back into the marina to take the boat out and the pier is covered in people fishing (the single launch near the bait shop). Of course they ask us how we did. Lousy!!! They on the other hand, have at least four nice bass and about a 25 inch northern on a stringer hanging off the dock (to each his own). And then proceed to catch another big northern while we are taking the boat out! My buddy turns to me and says "Seems like we wasted a lot of time out there, when we should have been fishing right here!" 

I had no words.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I spent 11 hours out on West Branch yesterday. Caught 3 crappie all day. My day wasn't wasted in the least. I had a great time.
I have a friend like that who if they aren't catching, they are whining or they quit and sit there and read a book because I refuse to go in and leave the lake. Either way, I don't ask him to go fishing anymore.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I spent 11 hours out on West Branch yesterday. Caught 3 crappie all day. My day wasn't wasted in the least. I had a great time.
> I have a friend like that who if they aren't catching, they are whining or they quit and sit there and read a book because I refuse to go in and leave the lake. Either way, I don't ask him to go fishing anymore.


I agree. Time spent on the water is never "wasted time". Especially, with friends or family. He was mostly just busting my balls a bit, since I tried so hard to get him on fish (and he knew it). I will most definitely ask him to go out again. He knows, as well as I do, that a bad day fishing is still better than most good days working. 

And WB is another lake that used to be easy for me and catching walleyes. Not so much lately, I assume it is due to the large musky population. I just never seem to hit it right. I caught one walleye out there last year. One! I don't fish it as often as Mosquito (even though it is closer to me) so it isn't a fair comparison. Just always find my self searching more than catching on WB.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I also fished yesterday from 7 to 11 but on the north end. Before dark I trolled in 10 to 12 ft of water and got a couple crappie. No eyes. At dark I trolled and cast the shallows with stick baits .... nothing. Then whet north of the causeway and trolled deeper water again.... nothing . Back to the shallows again and casted around the island and nothing. At 11 I figured it wasn't going to happen and called it quits. Beautiful night though clear skys and lots of stars.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Can someone please give a water clarity report at skeeter.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

ICED OVER EYES said:


> Can someone please give a water clarity report at skeeter.


I was there on Saturday and it was great.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I was out Sunday and Monday wading the SE side. Monday was awful. I got skunked. Sunday was interesting. I caught my first eye at 6:50 and missed a couple more within minutes that were taking the jig on the initial drop as far out as I could cast. Then, out of nowhere, 100 ducks (or some kind of waterfowl) showed up and was diving down after the baitfish. They came up with fish every dive. It was the was insane. I took a video, but I can’t upload it. They basically chased the baitfish out of the area and pushed the bite back until dark... when I caught two more keepers and a short.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fmader said:


> I was out Sunday and Monday wading the SE side. Monday was awful. I got skunked. Sunday was interesting. I caught my first eye at 6:50 and missed a couple more within minutes that were taking the jig on the initial drop as far out as I could cast. Then, out of nowhere, 100 ducks (or some kind of waterfowl) showed up and was diving down after the baitfish. They came up with fish every dive. It was the was insane. I took a video, but I can’t upload it. They basically chased the baitfish out of the area and pushed the bite back until dark... when I caught two more keepers and a short.


Bet they were them stinkin' ,lousey,no good rotten COMMORANTS!!!!


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

fished Monday from 2-7 south end water temps 59 water muddy, big crowd by cemetery did not see anything caught, fished 4 spots from 17 to 10 no walleye tried everything had my father with me so I locked him up on bunch of crappie , only thing they hit was a naked minnow size 6 hook and split shot , none on jigs or lures, tried, most white 12 -13 inch full of eggs I think we ended up with 15 to16 that size few small ones strange, he enjoyed it , kept me busy getting his snags


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Mergansers. They came swimming into the marina as the crappie started hitting a couple evenings ago. Bite died until they left.


fmader said:


> I was out Sunday and Monday wading the SE side. Monday was awful. I got skunked. Sunday was interesting. I caught my first eye at 6:50 and missed a couple more within minutes that were taking the jig on the initial drop as far out as I could cast. Then, out of nowhere, 100 ducks (or some kind of waterfowl) showed up and was diving down after the baitfish. They came up with fish every dive. It was the was insane. I took a video, but I can’t upload it. They basically chased the baitfish out of the area and pushed the bite back until dark... when I caught two more keepers and a short.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Predator225 said:


> Mergansers. They came swimming into the marina as the crappie started hitting a couple evenings ago. Bite died until they left.


Yep. That’s What they were. They came out of the bay south of 305. They started in casting distance diving down. They darn flock in unison. They made a few more passes pushing further out each time until they were out of site. That night had limit written all over it until these jerks moved in.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> I spent 11 hours out on West Branch yesterday. Caught 3 crappie all day. My day wasn't wasted in the least. I had a great time.
> I have a friend like that who if they aren't catching, they are whining or they quit and sit there and read a book because I refuse to go in and leave the lake. Either way, I don't ask him to go fishing anymore.


I too have a bud like that. We keep him around for someone to poke at


----------

